# Is it mandatory to land Australia to get a job, if I have PR visa



## rum83 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning for PR visa. I have 7.5 years of IT experience. Is it that, after I get the PR visa, I have to travel to Australia, to get the Job. or from India I can get job. What are the chances.

If I get PR visa, is there is a time frame by which I have to reach Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

rum83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for PR visa. I have 7.5 years of IT experience. Is it that, after I get the PR visa, I have to travel to Australia, to get the Job. or from India I can get job. What are the chances.
> 
> ...


1. It is not mandatory to travel to AUstralia to get a job after you have obtained PR, but chances of getting job while you are offshore are very bleak and you should be extremely lucky to get it.
2. Generally it is 1 yr from PCC issue date, but in certain cases some conditions are mentioned in the visa grant letter mentioning the time frame.


----------



## rum83 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Immiseek,

Thanks a lot for your response.

One more point,

Is there any possibility of getting a Job in Australia from India, and they will sponsor me to go there on Work Permit visa. What are the chances for that? If it is possible, what are the different options.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

rum83 said:


> Hi Immiseek,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response.
> 
> ...


 You can search on job portals like seek.com for visa 457 (Temporary skilled workers visa) related jobs


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rum83 said:


> Hi Immiseek,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response.
> 
> ...


Your chances are slim to be honest, unless you have very specific, in demand skills.


----------



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been granted the PR(189) couple of days back. Last entry date April 2014.

I have over 3 years local exp of working in Melbourne as Java developer and designer for my current employer(India) on employer sponsored visa(UC457).

Currently I'm in India.

It would be great if anyone can shed some light on how the chance are of getting a Java/J2EE designer developer job in Australia from India.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

your only source of truth and to monitor the trend of recrutiment opportunities in your profession would be going through the Job Sites in OZ. 

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
jobsDB

Good Luck...


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't worry too much about getting jobs in Australia from India. Take the plunge and go to Australia. How do you know if you don't see it for yourself ? In worst case scenario you can always come back to India and get a job. Just my thought based what I am planning to do. No offence.
As someone has already mentioned in this forum 'Don't migrate only for job'. Look at other aspects of lifestyle in Australia also.


----------



## KritiMalik1213 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,
I along with my husband have applied for PR australia(190 visa).Currently my application is under skill assessememt process.Also i have score 7.5 in ILETS.Now there are couple of questions running in my mind:
1.What is the outcome in CPA for qualified CA from India having 4+ years of experience?
2.How long does it take for the entire process?
3.Can i look for a job as provisional migrant before actually getting PR?
4.What is a job struggle for CA in australia?
5.Is it mandatory to work under the same role for which you have applied in the visa form.eg In Visa somebody mentioned "Accountant general" and got PR ,now can he apply for a job under any other category.
Regards,
Shruti


----------

